# Starting From Scratch



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Right now, I am in an apartment.

I cannot 'garden' here (no balcony and they treat the lawns) but I will seek out a place to drop a few things into the ground.

Someone suggested that I make contact w/ home owners w/ fruit and nut trees to see if they will allow me to harvest.

I gave away 90% of my S&EP items.

I have space in my apt to 'accumulate' items until I find my forever home.

I am looking at 'free' items on CL, but things like building materials etc, I have not place to store......

I gave away all of my 'how to get ready prep type lists'.......oy. 
So If you had to start from scratch, where would you start??


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I started with this

http://survivalblog.com/newbies/




As I described in my novel-âPatriotsâ-, you should start your family preparedness stocking effort by first composing a List of Lists, then draft prioritized lists for each subject, on separate sheets of paper. (Or-use our free spreadsheet-if you are a techno-nerd like me.) Just be sure to print out a hard copy for use when the power grid goes down!) It is important to tailor your lists to suit your particular geography, climate, and population density as well as your peculiar needs and likes/dislikes. Someone setting up a retreat in a coastal area is likely to have a far different list than someone living in the Rockies.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

That is a great link, I am sending it to some friends who have suddenly become interested in prepping. Thanks


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I agree. A very comprehensive site and many would do well to study.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

coolrunnin said:


> I started with this
> 
> http://survivalblog.com/newbies/


Survival geek squee!
Thank you so much coolrunnin!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Someone suggested that I make contact w/ home owners w/ fruit and nut trees to see if they will allow me to harvest.


The following site can help you find foraging/gleaning sites local to you:
https://fallingfruit.org/


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Starting over is upsetting to say the least....... But I think you are a strong person and will do well no matter what.

i am sure you have looked around to find some place to plant. Don't be discouraged. You will work it out. 

Best to you Laura Zone 5


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Some cities have community gardens. You could check and see if there are any nearby.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey, as you may know from another thread I started from scratch less than a year ago. We have been active in our community gardens. I also get lots of free meat off of Craigslist, well free animals in the farm section. Depending on how outdoorsey your area is there may be opportunities for forrageing etc. (This is one skill I hope to work on more this year). 
I have no balcony or even a patch of dirt at my apartment to call my own. So I have a small herb 'garden' in my kitchen and on my windowsill. I also sprout seeds for salads etc, a big bag of wheat berries is better for mores than just sourdough! Although I garden away from my home I think I would go crazy if I did not have some food growing around me. 
One thing I wish I could do is have meat rabbits in a hutch, but I am not allowed to have more than one pet. I think it would be possible to keep a doe and a buck in a side by side hutch inside and not have much issues with odor. Although I would first find a community garden to donate the droppings too. Lots of people have rabbits as caged pets in an apartment, so if you can have a hamster why not have a breeding pair of meat rabbits?
My big prepping phobia about being in an apartment is that it is not possible to bug in long term. I just can not come up with a way remaining secluded in the city could last for more than couple of weeks. That being said, perhaps you could work on a bug out plan in addition to at home preps. 
Blessings and best wishes for you Laura Zone 5!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Since you gave away 90% of your S&EP items, that tells me you already know the basics and/or have not given away the very basics.

From reading your posts on various threads and sites, I'd say the first thing you need to do is "be here now", then move forward slowly. You appear rather scattered.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If your neighborhood became a trouble spot, what is your plan? To stay or evacuate? That will help to determine your most basic needs and start your Master List.

Can you get out any way but the front door? A fire escape? A roof? 

Can you hide for thirty minutes or longer? Step out the bedroom window onto a lower roof or alley or anything? A hidden space in a closet or pantry or ceiling?

You can store dry goods under the bed in boxes or sweater boxes. As stated above, you already have a good idea of what you need. If you have things already packed (under the bed) it would be much easier to move it to your car than if it is on shelves.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Laura, I remember your thread about downsizing and moving. In that you stated that you were giving away the majority of your homesteading items instead of storing them since you could buy them again. If I were you, I'd purchase items when you need them and not worry about stockpiling right now. Have a 3 day go bag packed in case of emergency where you need to leave. If you don't already, have a couple of months of food preps stored, but wait until you find a house to store what you used to. When the farmers' markets open, then buy a canner or whatever you need to preserve food. Ditto with other preps. Have a couple of lanterns in case the electricity goes off, but don't worry right now about a generator. 

Someone above said to live in the moment as right now you seem scattered -- that is good advice. Please don't take this wrong because I'm not criticizing you, but you seem to want to borrow trouble. Yes, it's important to look to the future but not in a way that prevents you from enjoying the present. Perhaps a good exercise would be to take inventory of what you have: finances, personal goods, homesteading/prepping items, etc. I think an exercise like that will help settle you and aid you in looking towards the future.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> Someone above said to live in the moment as right now you seem scattered -- that is good advice. Please don't take this wrong because I'm not criticizing you, but you seem to want to borrow trouble. Yes, it's important to look to the future but not in a way that prevents you from enjoying the present. Perhaps a good exercise would be to take inventory of what you have: finances, personal goods, homesteading/prepping items, etc. I think an exercise like that will help settle you and aid you in looking towards the future.


This is great advise, defiantly don't take it the wrong way or too personally. I wish someone had told me that six months ago! I have been so caught up in returning to my former status quo that I have lost sight of the little goals it took to get there in the first place.
I have begun to look at prepping as learning and accomplishing new things, no longer just accumulating a cache. There is always room for new skills and knowledge, even if my apartment and budget have no more room for preps.
Is there a particular skill you never picked up before? Is there a local dept of Ag. or college with continuing education classes for any of those skills? It would be a good way to meet like minded individuals, perhaps one with a fruit tree or two I found out about one of the community gardens I participated in through taking a free seminar on organic gardening.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Find a GOOD man...........and build together.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> Find a GOOD man...........and build together.


Point me to where they all hang out, and I will run right out and get me one!!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Me thinks that many of you Ladies, are looking for something........but, it is NOT a partner, to move forward in life with.......:shrug::shrug:




Laura Zone 5 said:


> Point me to where they all hang out, and I will run right out and get me one!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> Me thinks that many of you Ladies, are looking for something........but, it is NOT a partner, to move forward in life with.......:shrug::shrug:


Hmm, so what do ya think we are looking for?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know...........sorry.



roadless said:


> Hmm, so what do ya think we are looking for?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I would start with small things that might make your life easier NOW! Things like Bear Creek dried soup that you can fix when you do not want to cook, canned beef that can be used the same way, a few pounds of rice, and so forth.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> I don't know...........sorry.


..........you have an opinion otherwise you wouldn't have said what you said..........:heh:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Suggested reading "HE" "SHE" & "WE" by Robert Johnson
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/she-robert-a-johnson/1100616287?ean=9780061957758

Should be about $1.50 to $2.00 each at any used book store.
Ladies should read "HE" to understand the men in their life. But, I suggest starting with "SHE".





Laura Zone 5 said:


> ..........you have an opinion otherwise you wouldn't have said what you said..........:heh:


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Point me to where they all hang out, and I will run right out and get me one!!


Good guys finish last so look for the runners at the tail end of the marathons. You might have to slow down to catch them.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

He may truly not know what women want, even though it has been discussed here numerous times. Apparently it all falls on deaf ears or some men can't get the message. I think most of them do not want a committed relationship or marriage. So much free and easy to be bothered. If the shoe fits, wear it. If it doesn't, don't get upset, lol.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

A regular guest of mine has a yard that needed help.
I bartered with her, that if I cleaned up her yard, would she allow me a small spot to garden, she said yes before I could finish my sentence!!

These are the 4 8x3 boxes and pots.
The photos were taken June 5. I will take photos today after work, it's AMAZING what good dirt will do!!!!!

I am feeling the pressure / panic of still being in an apartment.
I garden on land I do not own, I store my things in a garage not my own, I live in a space that is not my own.......It's wearing me down.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is today, June 21. 
Amazing what good soil will do.
I am so thankful for this garden spot. It is good for my weary soul!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

...on a planet that you do not own, in a body that you do not own...

Pretty amazing results


----------



## pairofthrees (Apr 28, 2016)

I was wondering how the garden was coming after all the work you did to clear out the space. It looks great btw.
I think you should just remind yourself that you have knowledge and skills that would make your friends and family beyond happy to have you around if things really fell apart. Being near these people is why you came back to the midwest right? 
Count the blessings you have and just work your plan to take care of what you don't. Its something I seem to have to remind my anxiety about everyday.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

VERY nice garden, Laura. :bow:


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Try not to let it wear you down (though I know the feeling!), let it spur you forward towards your goals. Acknowledge the feeling, wallow in it for a minute, then plan how you will get to where and what you want. The garden has got to help, dirt is good for the soul! It looks great, by the way!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nice garden you have going there.
Something about making things grow that's good for the soul.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I made an offer on a little house in town July 4, and on Aug 22nd; I became a home owner!!!

It takes me a 'minute' to adjust to change, but I think I am settled in now!!

I have 2 trees in my backyard (1 dead, 1 a non fruit bearing bradford pear) that need to come down so that I can lay out my plan for spring.
Lots of beds, a compost place, and possible a small chicken coop.....

I was thinking of utilizing the garage as a 'storage' area and have decided to convert my 10x11 3rd bedroom into my storage area. 
I will use the garage for non-food item storage!!

I found this list online; I need something simple and straight forward to get started.
The link in the 2nd post in this thread is AMAZING. I will go back to that when I get 'started'!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

What became of that little garden. It is still producing


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Back in the Y2K era, one of my coworkers talked extensively about his prepping efforts and chastised everyone who didn't prep. Our boss didn't do any prep. When my coworker asked him why not, he told him that he didn't need to, he knew where my coworker lived and knows that he doesn't have any guns. No need for him to stock up. Next thing you know, my coworker is asking the rest of us for suggestions about buying a pistol.

We have started storing food using a list very similar to the sample list above. We modified the list to include more of the things we like and leave off some items we don't eat. We haven't let any friends, family, or coworkers know that we are preparing for an emergency situation. Some may call me a cynic, I consider myself a realist. If people who refuse to look ahead know I am prepared, then they will know where to come to help themselves. 

We also have worked on outdoor skills such as fishing, plant identification, shelter building, and have identified a couple good retreats on public land. Best to learn things when there is no pressure.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

little by little it is producing. 
2 pumpkins, 1 almost orange.
Lots of maters
Few peppers 
Lots of marigolds!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good follow through


----------

